#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2014-03-11
<road66> hey, test
<dholbach> dpm, are you going to set up the hangout?
<dpm> dholbach, I thought you were, but I can do it, no worries. Let me get it set up
<dholbach> ok cool
<dpm> dholbach, done. Here's the hangout URL: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYc_3H7bJnlyuZSlFgySyh51U2XTObkggYetLc4C_Cq6PKTSmQ
<dholbach> muchas gracias!
<dholbach> anyone else who wants to join the hangout?
<dholbach> we're talking about ubuntu app dev schools
<dholbach> looks like we're live :-)
<mrjazzcat> Yup, can here you
<dpm> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-community-1403-appdev-schools
<mrjazzcat> :) hear
<PabloRubianes> hear
<dpm> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2677/
<dholbach> any feedback from anyone in here? want to join the hangout?
<dholbach> any feedback from anyone in here? does anyone want to join the hangout?
<dpm> another productive session with dholbach!
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs back :)
<balloons> hangout details are up: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22176/quality-community-roundtable/
<veebers> balloons: hey, thomi has asked me to take his place on the roundtable as he may be a little late
<balloons> hey veebers :-) good morning
<balloons> for anyone interested in joing: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe6AHhYpKK0mnVtN--a1BsFg4lpgW-oVVoEAmXk4NVsPlIK2Q?authuser=1&hl=en
<veebers> balloons: morning :-)
<balloons> this is a rather open session, so if you don't join, you'll just get a quick rambling from me and that's it :-)
<thomi> Sorry I'm late!
<thomi> If I missed anything, please let me know
<thomi> Would like to remind all AP test authors that they should attend the AP session
<thomi> which is....
<thomi> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22175/autopilot-roundtable/
<thomi> balloons: care to talk about the dev API docs integration work?
<thomi> i.e.- who's doing it, when it'll be done, and what we can expect?
<thomi> right - I only care about autopilot
<thomi> currently you need to know the magic link to get to the docs
<thomi> i.e.- http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/autopilot/
<thomi> would be great to see a link on the front page, for example
<thomi> If the site is built with python, you can use docutils to embed the navigation maybe. but.. specifics... a topic for another time perhaps
<balloons> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/cookbook/mobile/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<thomi> balloons: sure thing
<balloons> thanks everyone ;-)
<balloons> short and sweet
<thomi> cheers!
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfJe8M7kujCZYYODanI5Z3HNyhoJllmgp7xw2k0RHWDn8XzxA?authuser=1&hl=en for those who want to join the video
<mhall119> aquarius: want to join this one too?
<aquarius> mhall119, can't, I'm afraid -- phone calls
<achiang> mhall119: let's assign all the work items to aquarius then
<dobey> oh awesome
<dobey> i can't hear anything
<cwayne> i cant either
<dobey> mhall119: are you muted?
<achiang> we just unmuted him
<achiang> video should catch up in a bit
<dobey> achiang: boto?
<achiang> dobey: yeah, we put that into the pad
<cwayne> LALALALA I CANT HEAR YOU
<dobey> mhall119, achiang: an apt:// link to the package might be a good interim
<cwayne> it should
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> genearting a pdf from docbook or sphinx shouldn't be too hard either
<cwayne> 8 and up
<achiang> any other irc questions?
<cwayne> nope
<dobey> nope
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/11/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2014-03-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
<belkinsa> Hello, how to sign up for joining the Hangout?
<aruna_> belkinsa: hi, which one ? Growing a new generation of Ubuntu leaders ?
<belkinsa> For the first one and the leader one.
<aruna_> same process yu used to join the Growing a new generation of Ubuntu leaders I belive
<belkinsa> Which I don't know how to do.
<aruna_> oh-kay please go here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22194/community-1403-growing-a-new-generation-of-ubuntu-leaders/
<aruna_> at the top left click attend this meeting
<aruna_> it may ask you to log-in with your launchpad
<belkinsa> I have it marked for attending but no option for joing gthe hangout
<aruna_> aah good point, hang on will check ( damn I entirely missed that )
<aruna_> we could do this, once the session starts we can ask where and how to join the hangout ?
<belkinsa> jono, are you one who is running the Hangout?
<belkinsa> Sure that works.
<aruna_> :) thanks for pointing that out
<belkinsa> Sigh, stupid campus internet
<aruna_> bandwidth probs ?
<belkinsa> No, keeping connection.
<belkinsa> I think upgrading from one version to another is a bad idea.
<belkinsa> Looks like it's stable.
<belkinsa> Looks like there will be a link to join the Hangout on Air when the session starts....aruna_
<belkinsa> aruna_, ^
<aruna_> I sure hope so...
<belkinsa> I'm looking ath= other sessions that are happening now
<belkinsa> And it looks like that is true.
<aruna_> great... lemme double check that
<belkinsa> This is my first Hangout that u will be in
<aruna_> we have met before remember..
<belkinsa> We have, via Bob and Genni.
<belkinsa> But not through Hangouts
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Re-imagining our Online Summit | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22201/re-imagining-our-online-summit/
<aruna_> yep.. and hey hangouts is not hard, relax and be yourself..
<belkinsa> Thanks
<aruna_> why what is your concern ? not comfortable with hang outs ?
<belkinsa> I don't have any.
<aruna_> :)
<belkinsa> I have done a Skype interview once.
<aruna_> I would check your cam and audio works though and a skype interview I found was a very stressful experience for me but I lived through that.
<belkinsa> I checked.
<aruna_> oh-kay great :)
<belkinsa> Or not
<belkinsa> Besides, I'm in  a public place.
<belkinsa> Bad idea doing something like Hangouts in a place that has people and loud lab sounds.
<jono> hey all
<jono> hangout is https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeEEYGTMtI3AWGjswSfp8VrKwaKxB959zhrLe7UbZBaKMDKWQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<belkinsa> Hey.
<cjohnston_> yup
<yaili> yes
<cjohnston_> jono: ^
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeEEYGTMtI3AWGjswSfp8VrKwaKxB959zhrLe7UbZBaKMDKWQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<belkinsa> Yes
<belkinsa> Video good and audio is good.
<rickspencer3> o/ all
<rickspencer3> anyone here?
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeEEYGTMtI3AWGjswSfp8VrKwaKxB959zhrLe7UbZBaKMDKWQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<gQuigs> what was the straw man argument?
<rrnwexec> joining but IRC only.
<cjohnston_> sounds like the lightning talks
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeEEYGTMtI3AWGjswSfp8VrKwaKxB959zhrLe7UbZBaKMDKWQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<jono> hangout ^
<asomething> the one resource we are constrained on is people. the people who would likely lead an educational track would also probably want to take part in the developer track
<aruna_> belkinsa: where ARE you ? saw you for a minute then you disappeared ?
<belkinsa> Mic not working trying to fix it
<CheeseBurg> jono: I like that splitting
<IdleOne> We see and hear you jono
<IdleOne> Why is the Captain upset?
<IdleOne> I do
<dante123> I'm an elementary school teacher and linux enthusiast.  I'd love to have contact for with developers about programs/projects directly related to topics we teach everyday.  Google Hangouts might be a great way to meet/talk with developers about the needs of the educational sector.  Conferences seem intimidating to me as I'm not really a developer....just a teacher with what I think are good ideas.  I see what needs to be done but
<dante123> don't know how to do it myself.  Devs know how to do things, but don't always know what is needed at the classroom level.  Anything which gets these groups together is a good idea.....and online discussion and group meetings might be a more cost-effective way than physical conference.
<aruna_> grab someone's mic ? oh dear
<aruna_> so join and fix while you listen ?
<rrnwexec> Perhaps more crisply defining the goal(s) of a redesigned summit would help. Are we trying to: (1) Spread Ubuntu, (2) Educate, (3) Develop software, (4) On-ramp more contributors....
<cjohnston_> instead of 'Ubuntu Hour' call it the 'Ubuntu 72 Hour' ?
<rrnwexec> Are we satisfied to be virtual for all of these goals? Do some goals neatly lend themselves to in-person events?
<belkinsa> I like the panel idea.
<jono> hangout: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeEEYGTMtI3AWGjswSfp8VrKwaKxB959zhrLe7UbZBaKMDKWQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<belkinsa> Maybe once every six months?
<belkinsa> But maybe some sort of panel thing every three months minus the UDS.
<balloons> once a month sounds interesting actually. one day only.. keep focus shorter term
<dante123> You feel like you may not have anything to contribute (because you are at the idea/need stage) and that maybe you are wasting everyones time if you go to the dev conference because you are in over your head and others might not see that you have anything to contribute.
<rrnwexec> I'm thinking the velocity of the development effort is exceeding the capacity of the community to keep up and participate, and also the bandwidth of people to prepare.
<cjohnston_> missing so much of the face time and hallway conversations that happened at UDS, vUDS seems to delay things IMO.. 'lets wait to discuss this at UDS'.. why not just announce 'hey, we are going to talk about this on Tuesday, if your interested, be there'
<dscassel> aruna_: I'm here. What's up?
<balloons> does it make sense to keep vUDS as a "week" long or 3 day event?
<belkinsa> Doesn't, if there is only developers running most of the session but it would be nice if we had panels and hangout lessons and other non-developer things that could make it a week long.
<belkinsa> Or break vUDS in two parts on different three days.  One is non-developers and one just for developers.;
<belkinsa> I like that Redit idea and most voted will be brought up/
<jose> jono: sorry for being late, mind if I join? (have the link)
<jono> jose, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeEEYGTMtI3AWGjswSfp8VrKwaKxB959zhrLe7UbZBaKMDKWQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<belkinsa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeEEYGTMtI3AWGjswSfp8VrKwaKxB959zhrLe7UbZBaKMDKWQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<dante123> Reddit is a good way of gaging interest in various topics etc.
<jose> thanks
<rrnwexec> The idea of tracks for different contributor types is appealing
<rrnwexec> "Community" catches too many types
<asomething> I'll plug my idea for a public governance mailing list from last UDS again... ;-)  http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/an-ubuntu-community-mailing-list/1241
<belkinsa> Yes, I agree with rrnwexec.
<aruna_> dcassel: join the hangout
<aruna_> dcassel: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeEEYGTMtI3AWGjswSfp8VrKwaKxB959zhrLe7UbZBaKMDKWQ?authuser=1&hl=en
<aruna_> sorry darcy didnt see you till just now
<dante123> is there an "education" developer group where teachers/students can talk with developers about projects/ideas/needs in our sector?
<dscassel> I'm at work. Don't have a webcam or microphone (and can't really talk anyway)
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-re-imagining-our-online-summit
<aruna_> okay np
<dscassel> That's a good idea...
<jono> http://etherpad.ubuntu.com/gdfpoOGFII
<asomething> jono, you're not using the pad that's linked by summit
<belkinsa> asomething, you might be right.
<asomething> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-re-imagining-our-online-summit
<belkinsa> No.  It's the one on the front page of the track./
<rrnwexec> we need to begin building an Asian team ;)
<fdelayen> Hi everyone, i'm just watching, are the pad privates ?
<asomething> fdelayen, you need to join a team on launchpad to cut down on spam: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad/+join
<asac> agree on having an asia summit/track would be nice
<fdelayen> thx asomething
<balloons> fdelayen, what's your lp name?
<fdelayen> it's tnedel
<balloons> fdelayen, you are approved
<asac> can we try to set a goal on how long ahead we will set/announce the dates for our summits? like 3 or even 6 month ahead?
<belkinsa> There, said something in the pad.  ;)
<belkinsa> You can add that to the pad, asac.
<asac> where to best add so it will be remembered?
<asac> ah thanks
<fdelayen> @balloons thank you
<dante123> is there an education sector developer group?  would like to talk with some devs that work with teachers/students/schools etc.
<belkinsa> jose, nice background.  ;)
<jose> belkinsa: thanks :)
<belkinsa> Is it a banner?
<asomething> dante123, there is an ubuntu-education mailing list, but I don't know how active it is these days https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-education
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Growing a new generation of Ubuntu leaders | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22194/community-1403-growing-a-new-generation-of-ubuntu-leaders/
<dholbach> jono, JFYI we're out of time - asac asked about the scheduling of the next event... can we pick a date already?
<rrnwexec> i think this topic requires more specification and clarity before we change too much.
<dholbach> jono, I need to rush for the next session - see you later
<rrnwexec> it's socially easier to ask for time off than it is to ask for time away
<rrnwexec> (from a work perspective)
<YoBoY> hi
<belkinsa> thanks for the track
<belkinsa> aruna_, I brought me a mic just for this kind of things.  ;)
<jono> setting up thehangout
<jono> one sec
<dante123> thanks asomething, i was hoping more for a google+ group or something
 * philipballew walks in the room and sits down.
<belkinsa> And I have the pad ready-ish
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfX622_WszLlSSAn6Q6Wla8NEaagbjsz5G0Z7NXmT2NC_i7zw?authuser=1&hl=en
<jono> hangout for leaders session ^
<nhaines> Thanks, jono.  I'm getting a 502 error on the summit page.
<nhaines> Scratch that, there it gose.
<nhaines> goes.
<belkinsa> I see and hear you, jono.
<nhaines> And there's even sound now.  :)
<nhaines> jose, I'm jealous of that wall!
<belkinsa> How did make it?
<jose> belkinsa: with the help of some paint and vinyl stickers
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfX622_WszLlSSAn6Q6Wla8NEaagbjsz5G0Z7NXmT2NC_i7zw?authuser=1&hl=en
<philipballew> I see it on summit jose
<belkinsa> I figured.
<jono> http://youtu.be/C0OCraMYvaw
<belkinsa> But had to check
<rrnwexec> i'm seeing t
<rrnwexec> *it
<asomething> it took a few reloads for me
<philipballew> looks fine still
<YoBoY> it's working perfectly for me
<belkinsa> It's sable...
<daker> o/
<belkinsa> This lag of video and audio...
<daker> it working...
<daker> it's*
<jono> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfX622_WszLlSSAn6Q6Wla8NEaagbjsz5G0Z7NXmT2NC_i7zw?authuser=1&hl=en
* jose changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Growing a new generation of Ubuntu leaders | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22194/community-1403-growing-a-new-generation-of-ubuntu-leaders/ | Video: http://youtu.be/C0OCraMYvaw
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Growing a new generation of Ubuntu leaders | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22194/community-1403-growing-a-new-generation-of-ubuntu-leaders/
<belkinsa> jono, agreed there with people don't how to get going with Ubuntu.
<belkinsa> Agreed.
<rrnwexec> sorry, I'm IRC only for this session
<belkinsa> See what I'm saying on the pad
<YoBoY> in my team, we have problem to find people who want to take things in charge, people wants the title but don't want the work with it
<rrnwexec> a key distinction is "Leader" (who has vision, can inspire), and "Manager" (who can track progress, unblock obstacles, etc)
<rrnwexec> which do we need more of?
<belkinsa> Good point rrnwexec.
<rrnwexec> Leaders can be identified by their vision
<rrnwexec> if you hear a person express her/his vision, and you say "Wow!", you've likely met a leader, or at least someone with that potential.
<YoBoY> I have lot of people expressing their vision, but none who want to work on it…
<belkinsa> jono, I agree that we need managers to get things done  but we need leaders to get new ideas in also and motivation.
<rrnwexec> perhaps a toolkit to empower managers would be useful. start with a simple event/task and create a punch-list to get that done.
<belkinsa> +1
<belkinsa> And maybe a wiki page?
<rrnwexec> on a tactical level, we should each identify our "backups". for those of us in a leader/manager position, a succession plan needs to be in place.
<rrnwexec> that way at least we're not losing people who keep the momentum ging.
<YoBoY> the leadership was never really alive :)
<rrnwexec> *going
<belkinsa> Maybe a leadership mentoring system could work if it's managed.
<belkinsa> Or have that manager being you, jono and other active great leaders.
<snwh> I love the slight irony of what jono is saying while he's got a "Mr. Lazy" shirt on
<jono> snwh, :-)
<cprofitt> hello all... sorry I am late
<snwh> but there's a lot of people who aren't in places like San Francisco
<cprofitt> having issues getting in on video
<belkinsa> And may LoCo seem to be scattered.
<YoBoY> Orginising loco event is easy, but nobody wants to do it. In Paris I always have to push someone to do it, to try, it's lot of onshots…
<YoBoY> oneshots
<belkinsa> Time is always the major issue.
<rrnwexec> A good example of Jono's video idea is the one he did for Global Jams.
<rrnwexec> that was excellent, and re-used many times
<rrnwexec> Volunteers welcome for the UAK ;)
<rrnwexec> another example is the work that has been done by Jono's team on runnng an Ubuntu SDK event at your LoCo
<belkinsa> I will take some action items if needed.
<rrnwexec> there's an idea i've "borrowed" from other local community (face-to-face) volunteer groups: it starts with a promise of time. "I pledge to donate 10 hours of my time to do such and such."
<rrnwexec> without that, there's not going to be follow-through
<rrnwexec> good Project Management starts with a budget.
<mhall119> I've seen it multiple times where people feel they can't do something without someone's permission
<rrnwexec> with governance in place, especially formal governance, people will always fear a "lack of permission".
 * belkinsa is taking too much notes on the Pad
<rrnwexec> or as Jorge would say: JFDI!
<YoBoY> lot of people are affraid to take decisions, they always search an approval from their "loco/team leader"
<rrnwexec> i like the "3 days off" idea :)
<belkinsa> I dig the videos from that list from the Community for how to lead and such.
<nxvl> jono: specially explaining what's the goal of each of those
<rrnwexec> i think the first video or two should be the ones that are widely applicable, to any team
<nxvl> Or share experiences from LoCo's, the problems they faced and how they solved it
<cprofitt> rrnwexec: I agree
<aquarius> extra thought: if there are a bunch of these little videos -- lots done by Jono, some done by others -- then the whole collection together has value as well. It's like "a video guide to Ubuntu community participation and community leadership". Like taking a bunch of your newspaper columns and publishing them as a book
<nxvl> jose: someone checking the IRC?
<mhall119> nxvl: we are
<YoBoY> videos, why not, but please do them with subtitles (in english, and with the help of the translation teams)
<cprofitt> I have been looking at it
<rrnwexec> before telling people how to get involved, a quick "assessment" of their capacity may be useful
<rrnwexec> how many hours can they offer?
<belkinsa> Yes!
<nxvl> More than doing a "This is what you should do, and how to do it, it should explain a lot WHY to do it"
<nxvl> the goals, what should be achieved
<rrnwexec> +1
<rrnwexec> "so you've decided to get involved with Ubuntu. Great! Before getting started, take a few minutes to think about how much time you can spare to make your Ubuntu dream a reality..."
<fdelayen> YoboY, +1 for subtitles !
<nxvl> having a little "this is how we did it" videos would also help, so, anyone that makes an event, would make a "behind the scenes" kinda clip and share it
<nxvl> that would be really helpful as well
<nxvl> as a second step, after the jono videos
<cprofitt> thanks everyone!
<nhaines> Thanks.  :)
<belkinsa> Thanks for this track, it was a neat one./
<YoBoY> thank you for this session
<philipballew> Quality session I would say.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
<philipballew> Going to use all of this information for a while.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Future plans for the Ubuntu Developer Portal | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22197/community-1403-developer-portal-future/
<mhall119> jono: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcNCCLzTIwddfKBe5QJ8IblSD5CHfwVeGXHByCNGGiBZEWIWw?authuser=1&hl=en if you want to join
<mhall119> ant_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcNCCLzTIwddfKBe5QJ8IblSD5CHfwVeGXHByCNGGiBZEWIWw?authuser=1&hl=en
<ant_> mhall119: I'm currently still traveling will be home very soon. Will join slightly late.
<mhall119> ant_: ok
<ant_> mhall119: Peter should be available soon
<mhall119> daker: want to join?
<mhall119> even just audio
<daker> no mic/webcam here :)
<daker> see bug 1275954
<udsbotu> Ubuntu bug 1275954 in Ubuntu API Website "Porting the whole website to django" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275954
<daker> the unicode bug :)
<daker> kyleN: see bug 1275954
<udsbotu> Ubuntu bug 1275954 in Ubuntu API Website "Porting the whole website to django" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275954
<peterm-ubuntu> mhall119 I am watching
<dholbach> thanks peterm-ubuntu
<dholbach> asomething, would you say it's fair to say "CON (sphinx): navigation is a bit cumbersome" or it is just something I don't know enough about? ;-)
<peterm-ubuntu> hello
<mhall119> peterm-ubuntu: can you join the hangout?
<peterm-ubuntu1> mhall119: link?
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcNCCLzTIwddfKBe5QJ8IblSD5CHfwVeGXHByCNGGiBZEWIWw?authuser=1&hl=en
<mhall119> daker: can you post something about available Django CMS apps into the pad?
<daker> mhall119: i did
<asomething> dholbach, navigation is "flexible" but that means you need to do it all yourself as opposed to a cms
<dholbach> asomething, do you know if we could have something like directory tree structure and use that for the navigation?
<dholbach> that might be problematic with the translations right?
<balloons> the stuff I want to push is in sphinx, so +1 from me for that, heh :-)
<balloons> I like managing it the same as a software project
<cwayne> yeah ours is sphinx too
<asomething> dholbach, I'm sure "someone" could figure it out. =) I don't know  off hand
<dholbach> asomething, I'd hope that mitya57 would be able to help ;-)
<dholbach> but it looks like necessary homework
<asomething> mitya57 is a sphinx wizard, don't know what we would have done with out him
<dholbach> asomething, +1
<daker> NO PHP :)
<mhall119> +1 to "NO PHP"
<cwayne> PHP is on canonical's list of 'stuff not to use' isnt it?
<antdillon> mhall119, Could you send the hangout again please?
<daker> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcNCCLzTIwddfKBe5QJ8IblSD5CHfwVeGXHByCNGGiBZEWIWw?authuser=1&hl=en
<dholbach> does anyone else want to join the hangout?
<dholbach> any more questions? and more suggestions?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
<dholbach> wow - a session about the choice of technology which was this relaxed? not bad ;-)
<kyleN> very nice :)
#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2014-03-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Track: Community | Autopilot Roundtable | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22175/autopilot-roundtable/
<thomi> Anyone wants to join us for the autopilot round table: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYefvyhwZkYh6Bj1VOERupZlRMs8Ed65ToX6KaLeueMdVduAVA?authuser=1&hl=en
<thomi> barry-uds: you may want to join us?
<sergiusens> mzanetti is the only person that ever used it
<sergiusens> use the app developer list
<sergiusens> elopio, thomi there's an app developer list
<sergiusens> where the app guys are
<sergiusens> not all of them are on the phone list
<barry> sergiusens: different than ubuntu-phone?
<balloons> sergiusens, the core apps list or something else?
<sergiusens> yeah, that one
<sergiusens> ubuntu-touch-coreapps@lists.launchpad.net
<sergiusens> perhaps both; wo get btoh halves
<sergiusens> *two
<sergiusens> *both
 * sergiusens should of just rewritten the whole sentence
 * balloons 's dog says hi
<alesage> "feature coverage", e.g.
<sergiusens> thomi, do you want coverage for stories or code? and if code; is it supposed to aggregate with unit tests et.al.
<alesage> the concept of "experiences" has come to the fore, maybe that'd be a more useful mapping
<thomi> sergiusens: yup, we want coverage for workflow, not code
<thomi> and you shoul d*never* aggregate coverage for different test levels :)
<sergiusens> thomi, well; my next point was aggregating wasn't useful unless you like looking at colors :-P
<sergiusens> but nothing else from a dev perspective
<thomi> right :)
<sergiusens> so good :-)
<sergiusens> thomi, elopio you will need to do it through envvars and intervene with upstart app launch
<sergiusens> u-a-l only allows APP_ID and _APP_URI
<elopio> sergiusens: which are the envvars that decide the window size?
<sergiusens> yes; you need to change qmlscene perhaps; but you can't pass arguments easily in that contained environment
<sergiusens> elopio, oh, no envvars for that; but bill was talking about full sceen/non fullscreen for launching apps in a seesion from yesterday or the day before
<alesage> OT but I'm enjoying watching the kiwi dawn breaking through thomi's window :)
<thomi> alesage: it's nice out there
<alesage> is there a blueprint for vis or some such (even if old)?
<thomi> alesage: nope
<DanChapman_uds> balloons: I don't use it anymore :-) it's too awkward with the amount of trees
<balloons> oO hey DanChapman_uds :-) Anything else you want to comment on?
<balloons> want to hop in to chat ?
<alesage> concerning querying, I know that XPath-type selections are possible with autopilot but maybe someone do a mini-tutorial on that at some point
<DanChapman_uds> can't jump in, unless the sounds of screaming children is welcomed :-)
<elopio> DanChapman_uds: I always have a barking dog, you and your children are welcome :)
<balloons> DanChapman_uds, any comments on using autopilot, feedback, features, etc, all welcome :)
<balloons> and yes, background noise is fine, hah
<alesage> maybe people just have to learn that, if they need the power, e.g.
<DanChapman_uds> balloons: i'm  a happy man with autopilot since thomi implemented the delayed assertions. That's the only feature i've really wanted :-)
<thomi> :)
<balloons> http://qa.ubuntu.com/
<alesage> lazy evaluation
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
<alesage> makes sense :) thanks gents
<veebers> balloons: I see your dog made a background  appearance in the last  5 seconds :-)
<balloons> veebers, :-) yes
